# We Die So They Can Live



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Vladimir Septimus heaved the chain ax he designed onto his right shoulder as he stood in front of the grand gates of the Fang. Waving his bolter in the air to signal to the guards to open the gates. His power armor feeling slightly lighter than normal as he made his way outside the gates. The metallic clanging of the metal being pulled back as he exited the fortress.

Outside was a deserted wasteland of cruelty and hate. Nothing but a stretch of frozen tundra that would destroy the weak-hearted. The frost-bitten snow fell across the plains of the planet as there were not many creatures to be sighted. The Grey Hunter activated his vox channel, "Vladimir reporting... I'm heading to the Northern Villages to follow up on the attacks. I'll meet up with the squad there." The power helmet on his skull swiveled as Septimus scanned the horizon before he moved in a long-stridden sprint towards the villages to the north as his two weapons hung easily on his side.

As he slowly reached his the first buildings of village he saw through the glowing red eyes of his power helmet, doors and windows shut close as he entered the vicinity. As he kept moving more doors kept shutting closed, until one villager came forth, gripping his spear, "It's this way Sir." He then spun on his heels and sprinted up the near hill, at the center of town was the ravaged bodies of three other Space Wolves. Crouching down next to them, Vladimir removed his power helm, setting it next to him as he would see the bodies with his own eyes. His axe and bolter next to his helmet. "Alright... Get inside.. and stay there till we root out this problem." Septimus said, his finger pressing to his ear to contact the vox channel, "On the scene.. three dead... send support."


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Lucius ran through the forest in a hurry. He had to deliver the news to the village nearby, they needed to prepare for a ork threat. As he was closing to the village he saw a wounded ork loafing around in the forest. "Shall i kill him?" he thought, but then he heard a distress call from the village... He left the wounded ork alone and continued to the village. He arrived to the village and saw a space marine and asked him: "Was the distress call from this village?"


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Standing to his full height Vladimir stared straight into the man's eyes. His appearance cold, the man gave a grave nod. "Yes, we need to secure a perimeter around the area, have you come into contact with anyone?" Septimus knelt down to pick up his axe, and his helmet, slipping it onto his head. The armor giving a serpentine hiss as it shut fully. He reached down picking up the closest body, "Make yourself useful, we need to move the bodys to where they won't be disturbed."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The winds howled overhead as the grey hunter crouched low, observing a number of tracks in the frozen tundra of the land. Baldyr had been following them for close to a week now, from the remains of the Darkmoon tribe and into an ice storm. He knew there were others investigating similar attacks elsewhere. These people were close to the Great Wolf and Baldyr had been honoured when he was one amongst a handful asked to undertake aiding these warriors. That had been eight days ago, and it had taken one day to track down the Darkmoon tribe. No tribe of Fenris stayed in one location for to long, no leader was fool enough to think his tribe could ever remain in a single spot forever. The land was not forgiving for fools, only the strongest couldn’t hope to survive.

But even the strongest could not hold up against a greater warrior or an ambush. When the grey hunter had discovered the remains of the village days ago, what could be found was little more than tatters. The tracks left behind spoke volumes, of desperation an valour, of superior numbers taking their toll on those defending loved ones. In the end, the tribe had been wiped out, ever last one of them; all that could be found were the bones of the dead. The flesh torn off by predators, either in possession of the attackers or who had since come by after.

Since then, Baldyr had been following the tracks of whoever or whatever had attacked these people. So the Great Wolf had ordered, and so he would do; even should he have to fight his way to the heart of the realm of the dead and combat Morkai itself. The wind howled again, ice hailing down on Baldyr and chilling the air to a point that would freeze a normal man in minutes. But Baldyr was no normal man, his body made superhuman decades ago, eyes able to penetrate the white of the storm about him as if it was nothing, and clad in ancient armour that had born him through countless battles. And with all of that, the grey hunter crouched low as he examined the tracks, a snarl hot on his angered features as his senses picked out a scent on the wind.

It was familiar, a brother, a packmate. Looking to the distance, Baldyr could make out the form of another. _“Speak your name and business here.”_ Baldyr growled into the wind, the vox unit implanted at the base of his vocal cords transmitting his words on a general channel for his packmate to hear.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Armininus could feel the cold wind hit the visor of his helmet. Today was an cold day he thought, colder than usual if such a thing could be said about Fenris. He had to keep his plasma gun warm, so that its venting system would not freeze. He had to squeeze the trigger every so and then to keep the gun warm. He turned the barrel of the gun towards the icy ground and let his grip of the trigger go. A flash of light hit the ground and melted the snow on the ground. He did not let the gun charge to full power, for doing so would quickly drain the gun empty, and could lead to it overheating, and in the worst case exploding in his hands. Not a very honorable way to die he thought. 

He kept walking forward, following the tracks on the ground. He had been following the same tracks for about a day now. Something had attacked, and destroyed entire villages during the last few weeks, and Armininus wanted to know what best was capable of doing such a thing. Was it some specie he had not yet encountered, he thought. During his life he had seen a lot, and he had never met anything he would have been unable to kill. He knew that the tribesmen of Fenries were capable hunters, and they should also had been capable of killing anything that threatened their villages. Or maybe almost everything. Someone, or something, seemed to be capable of slaughtering entire villages, and he wondered what such a thing could be. After a moment of thought he realized that he did not actually care what it was. He only cared about killing it. He had not cared for much after he had lost his entire pack of brothers. They had all died. And now he was alone. They had not died in vain, he knew that. If it would not have been for their brave sacrifice, many good many other good men would have died in the face of the Chaos onslaught. 

He kept walking, until suddenly he heard a voice. A distant growl. He dropped to one knee and scanned the area around him, with his gun at the ready. A few seconds later his comm- unit crackled to life. 

_“*Speak your name and business here.*”_ It was the voice of a Space Wolf, he knew that. He opened the comm-link and replied, _"My name is Armininus Anar, and my business is my own business."_


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Hearing the voice, "Speak your name and business here" then, "My name is Armininus Anar and my business is my own" Septimus just grumbled over the vox knowing the voice, "That you Arminius?" He picked up his axe as he pointed to the man then to the closest body, giving him directions to place it. 

Rising to his full height, Vladimir slipped on his power helmet scoping out the area for the lifesigns of his packmates. Staring off into the frost as a few more villagers would crawl from their huts and help the poor man struggling to carry the heavy bodies to safety. As they worked he spoke quietly into the vox channel. "Been a while since I've heard word from you Armininus, I got some new pup with me. Never met him.. hold on." Turning to the man that appeared after he did to the village, "Go take care of that disgusting piece of trash that you found and bring it here." His mind was running various plans of what to do next, he would much rather meet up with his packmates first, "Me and the new guy are up in the Rolix village in the northern sector, Hey Arminius bring your friend with you." 

Turning back to the people around him he would heave one of his dead brother's bodies easily onto his right shoulder and carry him to the closest hut, kicking down the door, where he would rest the body in the center of the room. Exiting the abode he would watch the new space marine's actions.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

"Why is we here anyways, Boss?" asked an indigent Ork.

"We'ze here ta krump deez here hummies ya squig-herder!" responded Kullzog Facebreaka, punctuating his oratory with a swift kick in the ass.

Looking at his mob of boyz, Kullzog chuckled to himself. His boyz had killed many of the weaker humans, but had yet to locate his goal. 

"You'ze lots done alright! Maybe I wont feed ya to tha squiggoth back at home you mankey gitz!" bellowed Kullzog to his rabble, to which they responded with a mighty "WAAGH!"

"But we ain't finished here, no we ain't! We'ze got ta kill all dem hummies! We'ze gonna take dis here snowball for the Warboss and show deeze dog-boyz how to fight, and DIE!"

His mob's roar increased in volume substantially.

"We'ze gonna go in dis here direction, and keep moving till we find some more softies to smash! FOR GORK! FOR MORK!" roared Kullzog. 

He was a great speaker, by Ork standards. He could always entice a mob of the lesser orks to do his will. His scheme was unfolding, and he thought it both cunning and brutal.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Klank Metalhead, Krazy Blighter in a Deff Dread*

“Aright ere da plan,” Klank said as one of his mechanical eyes focused on the town below, “Wez getting in da camroflidge an den we make our move.” Somewhere nearby another ork stared at the dread’s camouflage. “Whut? I don’t tink this’ll work.” “Wha,” Klank spun, “Yoo tink? YOU TINK!?!? Who told yoo ta tink! Yoo jus here ta… ta… What yoo here fer?” 
The other ork grabbed his choppa. “I’z here ta fight!”
“No mekanik?” 
“Nope.” 
“Nob?” 
“Nope.” 
“So you not here to fiks me?” 
“Nope.” 
“Oh,” Klank said, “so where yoo boyz?” The other ork strugged. 
“Good,” Klank said. Blood sprayed the snow as the spinning blade flashed. “Didn’t like yoo anyway.” The dread turned to his camouflage. “Yoo not seein the biggar picture.”

Several moments later the deff dread was moving toward a tribal village. There were other orks close. They were following his lead. As Klank moved within the camouflage he smiled. The plan was perfect, at least in his mind. That dok had fixed his brain up good when they put him in here, he could barely feel the cold metal that now made up his entire stull. Behind him a light flashed. Was that another plan formulating? The orks face jerked slightly. Nope it was another short in the… dots in vision… brain itch… shinyz needed… who dat ork… gotta fix da zappy… trees!!...
The light disappeared. Where was he? Oh yeah, da plan! Klank smiled. It was foolproof! These umies wouldn’t see it coming!


----------

